# My SPFX Zombie



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow that is amazing! Did you buy or make it? I know the site sells them but is this your version or an official SPFX mask?*


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Look here

http://www.siliconemasks.com/monster-spfx-masks.html


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow, those are great! I will need to pick up one of these soon! They are truly amazing and impressive! Thanks for sharing L4D!*


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> *Wow, those are great! I will need to pick up one of these soon! They are truly amazing and impressive! Thanks for sharing L4D!*


No problem, they are extremely realistic. They are quite expensive, but your paying for the most realistic silicone mask on the market. If you have any questions, comments, concerns, etc. look here: http://www.fxmasks.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are awesome!!! Hubby is going to have to get a couple of more jobs so he can afford to buy one for me.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I have seen those masks in person and they are quite impressive.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

These are awesome for most people, I was able to try a SPFX mask on at a local haunted house when I went into meet the owner/operator. However, he agreed with me on the fact that they can get annoying on a bigger person due to the eye cups. He let me try on a CFX mask, world of difference in feel and felt less constricting. I'm not trying to start a pissing battle, I just want to let anyone know you should go to a convention and try one out before you drop the dough on it.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Biggie said:


> These are awesome for most people, I was able to try a SPFX mask on at a local haunted house when I went into meet the owner/operator. However, he agreed with me on the fact that they can get annoying on a bigger person due to the eye cups. He let me try on a CFX mask, world of difference in feel and felt less constricting. I'm not trying to start a pissing battle, I just want to let anyone know you should go to a convention and try one out before you drop the dough on it.


Well the eyes do take some adjusting, but the effect is well worth it. I've seen CFX masks on You Tube and the eye holes are really big, so big that they take away from the effect. You could put on makeup to cover up the large eye-holes but thats just more work.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I think both companies are freakin amazing.....


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

left4dead said:


> Well the eyes do take some adjusting, but the effect is well worth it. I've seen CFX masks on You Tube and the eye holes are really big, so big that they take away from the effect. You could put on makeup to cover up the large eye-holes but thats just more work.



I totally agree with you, the CFX is more of a pull on scare people in a house mask. While the SPFX masks are uber-realistic to movie quality. Heck, they had issues as people were using the old man mask to rob banks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat pics, left4dead Both companies make very cool masks, but the prices are a bit much, in my opinion.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat pics, left4dead Both companies make very cool masks, but the prices are a bit much, in my opinion.


Keep in mind the materials arent cheap and SPFX has hollywood special effects artists work on their masks. They arent cheap.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, the Gel-10 and Gel-00 I use is $255 a gallon(16lbs of material), then the paints/tints are special, they are made using injection molding. Everything takes more time and time is money when you are paying someone to make something. So it all adds up, but I will never go back to latex masks, nor will I buy a silicone unless its a Stiltbeast mask. Silicone masks are just amazing in every way, and maybe I like the bondage kinda feel it has



Homemade silicone masks can be made for under $50 for freeform, and $75 for molded. Thats after you have the tools, forms, paints, flocking, etc., so it isn't bad if you are ambitious enough to make one.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea silicone masks are so much more realistic than latex masks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think it is an amazing mask. so creepy. it looks like something out of a goose bumps movie. you put it on and the sucker becomes a part of you. you never get it off. lol.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> i think it is an amazing mask. so creepy. it looks like something out of a goose bumps movie. you pit it on and the sucker becomes a part of you. you never get it off. lol.


Oh yea "The Haunted Mask" I remember that episode. I have almost every single one of the books to.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I wonder, do you really sweat when you wear those? I remember seeing a website that was bragging about their sweat drainage channels. I suppose at least you can breathe in those masks, unlike most latex masks, because they fit so closely.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

GraveyardGus said:


> I wonder, do you really sweat when you wear those? I remember seeing a website that was bragging about their sweat drainage channels. I suppose at least you can breathe in those masks, unlike most latex masks, because they fit so closely.


Well I've worn it for at least 30 minutes at a time and it gets warm. There arent any sweat channels though. It is alot more comfortable than any latex mask I've worn before.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Great pics. Completely amazing. I think I now need one!!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

You sweat, but it is more manageable than you could imagine. The best part of these things is messing with people after the night is over. When you pull it off it makes this suction cup fart noise, and the silicone reatains its heat and moisture too. So I usually pull it off and throw it at the closest person, it feels like someone threw a living face at you. Thats how realistic the material is, even some companies use the stuff for "adult toys"


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Biggie said:


> You sweat, but it is more manageable than you could imagine. The best part of these things is messing with people after the night is over. When you pull it off it makes this suction cup fart noise, and the silicone reatains its heat and moisture too. So I usually pull it off and throw it at the closest person, it feels like someone threw a living face at you. Thats how realistic the material is, even some companies use the stuff for "adult toys"


It does get the "human flesh" feeling after a while!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat pics, left4dead Both companies make very cool masks, but the prices are a bit much, in my opinion.


I totally agree on the price of these.


----------



## nate green (Mar 21, 2011)

That mask is simply amazing!


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats, it looks great! 
I took the plunge this year and bought the same mask.  I loved it so much, I purchased the clown zombie with exposed brains. It should be here this week. 
I'm excited, I'm planning a zombie theme to my home haunt this year.


----------

